# how to get a job as medial marijuana grower job?



## Baker12356 (May 13, 2015)

Hello,
I was just wondering about this question, but i really love growing.obviously for medical reasons but started to really enjoy it. i do have a medical card and was wondering if anyone here would know what certificstions Needed and how to get them for this job in colorado or.hawaii? 
Thanks!


----------



## 707humboldt (May 13, 2015)

Generally, you need to have a good amount of personal experience and know somebody. Jobs in the legal marijuana industry are really hard to obtain if you don't know someone personally. Even though its legal there is still a lot of trust involved because of how valuable it is and its such a young industry. So many people want jobs in this field so they go fast. All my guys I know personally from outside of this business or are friends of people that I trust explicitly. It is going to be easier if you are a really experienced in growing AAA meds on a large scale. 

Imo, to even have a chance you would have to go to a dispensary in person, make friends with the staff or have some one vouch for you and see if they are in need of help. Its going to be hard, but not impossible. A dispensary would probably be the easiest way to get close to the growers. Every dispensary either has their own set up or works closely with one.

Good luck!


----------



## Baker12356 (May 13, 2015)

Ok thank you!! Luckily i still have a couple years until i turn 21, so i have 3 years to try and get it down or at least the basics because I doubt ill have it down in 3 years lol


----------



## 707humboldt (May 13, 2015)

Do you grow currently? If not I would start immediately with 1000w DE because thats what all the big legal guys use. Learn to use what they are using


----------



## Baker12356 (May 13, 2015)

I do i started last year so actually ill have about 4 years experiance when im 21, i have a 400 watt mh and hps light coming in, should be in by friday. for the past coupe grows ive been using cfls from home depot and have been able ro pull 1.5 ounce off of one plant!


----------



## Baker12356 (May 13, 2015)

Because i woild love to have a 1000w light i just dont think my space is big enough right now


----------



## 707humboldt (May 13, 2015)

How big is your space?


----------



## Baker12356 (May 13, 2015)

2 feet in width and 3 feet in length and 8 feet high


----------



## 707humboldt (May 13, 2015)

Yea its a little small for a 1000w. You just wouldn't get the full potential out of the light. I put each 1000w DE over a 4x4 foot print. Im not trying to sound like a dick so please don't take this wrong, but if you want to work on a big legal grow, your going to have to find a larger space to work in and run a sealed room with co2, 1000w, a ppm/ph monitor, etc. Thats how 95% of the legal big grows set their rooms up. Good luck man, I wish you the best


----------



## Baker12356 (May 14, 2015)

Ok sounds good thank you so much for the information!


----------



## Dr. Who (May 15, 2015)

@Baker12356 

Sigh,,,,,Don't take this wrong, ok?

There is a lot to know about what you want to accomplish.
The best thing I might say is to learn.
Learn about how to grow and _why_ you do what you do to make the plant the best it can be.

The first real step in understanding that would be to read about the "soil food web".....Organics and soil growing first.

Here's a good book to start with.

Teaming with Microbes: The Organic Gardener's Guide to the Soil Food Web, Revised Edition: Jeff Lowenfels, Wayne Lewis: 9781604691139: Amazon.com: Books

Now this one.

Teaming with Nutrients: The Organic Gardener's Guide to Optimizing Plant Nutrition: Jeff Lowenfels: 9781604693140: 
Amazon.com: Books

Then read up on growing MM. Try these to start and then move on to more - there are plenty to choose from, but these are in my opinion, the best to start with.

Marijuana Grower's Handbook: Your Complete Guide for Medical and Personal Marijuana Cultivation: Ed Rosenthal, Tommy Chong: 9780932551467: Amazon.com: Books

and

Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible: Jorge Cervantes: 9781878823236: Amazon.com: Books

WHILE you are doing this. I suggest _*STRONGLY*_ that you take some basic Horticulture classes at your local Community College.These classes will put you ahead of most and translate to some real knowledge that will be the most important part of becoming the best you can be at what your real world goal is....And the science is the most important part to actual "understanding" to what your doing and how to accomplish it !!

After all the soil leaning and actual doing it,,,,,hydro must be done and mastered too......long journey, but quite rewarding!

Online forums about growing are filled with all too many that work on "logic" all together too much!
To find those that are giving the best answers to question's is hard to do.
Don't get me wrong here. There are _many_ fine growers and hobby breeders in these pages.....But to dig them out from under the heaping piles of myth and best intentions can be daunting.....You will be able in time to "see" them....

Don't get intimidated by what I propose!
Don't give up!
This is what will make you what you want to be!

Doc


----------



## Baker12356 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you doc and 707 for all the information about this! Next year i am.actually planning on taking horticultural classes at my local college along with obtaining.a bachelors degree in business to try and stay versatile.... I am only on my third grow and have lots to learn! So i will definetly be buying those books you suggested! And i plant to do hydro grows but after i have at least have gotten soil grows down a little bit more..... Would you guys suggest statting out with a DWC unit to start learning hyrdoponics?


----------



## Dr. Who (May 15, 2015)

I would do an Ebb & flow and then do DWC after a grow or two too get the metering down.


----------



## Jack87112 (May 17, 2015)

I think you should look at this link. It is exactly what you are looking for...good luck https://cannabistraininguniversity.com/how-it-works/what-you-get/


----------



## Sleepybud (May 19, 2015)

Dude, I've been using my whole dang basement for a while and experimenting with different kind of growing, so yeah, what Dr Who said! Knowledge and educating yourself about botany would absolutely help! Read ALL of those books he suggested too! I've read most of them and a couple more, and feel like I'm just scratching the surface! Try different growing styles... scrog, vertical, hydro..... Just get yourself to the point that you can look at a plant and know how to make it healthier and happier! It's not really rocket science, but it is a bit more complicated than most think. 
Have you dealt with spider-mites, powdery mildew and other nasties? I feel better after I've fixed a hard issue and think I'm starting to get a leg up, than something else hits the fan! I've found, it's best to not coast, or turn your back on it! It's a full-time gig to do it well at home, so get some more experience and you'll have a better resume! Or, if you know someone....
I think, it's either have a buttload of experience, which speaks for itself, or have a buddy vouch for you.
Good luck, man!


----------

